# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Hypancistrus sp. lower Xingu and L333 "Alenquer" spawned!

## johannes

last saturday my H. sp lower xingu trapped and on the monday, 23rd of march, eggs were spotted! And they hatched today!
The surprise was the egg clutch, from what i observed the clutch seemed normal sized but turned out the egg count was around 59! 3 casualties so left with ard 56... amazing! and i thought the female was small ... hehe :Grin:

----------


## dauntless

one word woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

----------


## drakeho

56 !!!  :Shocked:  Thats one productive female you have there !! 
Congrates to you man !!! 
Looks like you need to clear more of your betta tanks for this little boys soon !  :Grin:

----------


## Gecko

Congrats....nicely done, what's next?

----------


## genes

Johannes, time to go bigger...L95!

----------


## celticfish

Yah, what's next?!?  :Grin: 

That's a whopper of a spawn and a first one too!
How long did you take to count them?  :Laughing: 
With any luck they will be just as though as the L066 fry.

----------


## johannes

> Yah, what's next?!? 
> 
> That's a whopper of a spawn and a first one too!
> How long did you take to count them? 
> With any luck they will be just as though as the L066 fry.


ya i was surprised too!

took quite a while to count... hehe :Grin:

----------


## johannes

> Congrats....nicely done, what's next?





> Johannes, time to go bigger...L95!





> Yah, what's next?!? 
> 
> That's a whopper of a spawn and a first one too!
> How long did you take to count them? 
> With any luck they will be just as though as the L066 fry.


next is Pseudas?? :Grin: 

hehe.... that would be interesting...




but a bit far fetched la... hehe

----------


## johannes

> 56 !!!  Thats one productive female you have there !! 
> Congrates to you man !!! 
> Looks like you need to clear more of your betta tanks for this little boys soon !


cleared a 2 more liao lo... :Laughing:

----------


## weiquan

love to see more pictures of the developments of the fries if possible.
you are on fire johannes!  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

my 3rd batch lower xingu fries day 5 (2nd batch kenna makan... :Sad: ).. taken by a friend of mine (so pic is def nicer than i normally took... thanks bro hehehe :Razz: )

fry count 54.. quite consistent...

----------


## alfredliow316

this time try to keep them in the same tank as the parents ya!  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

update:

----------


## apistomaster

Congratulations! Nice achievement and a pretty species.
I don't remember which L-Number these usually go by but they look like they are one of the pretty ones.
Very good size spawn for Hypancistrus spp. You must have some good sized female(s).

----------


## Jitticus

I choop some! Do they clean tank walls?  :Jump for joy:

----------


## johannes

> I choop some! Do they clean tank walls?


unfortunately not... :Opps:

----------


## johannes

> Congratulations! Nice achievement and a pretty species.
> I don't remember which L-Number these usually go by but they look like they are one of the pretty ones.
> Very good size spawn for Hypancistrus spp. You must have some good sized female(s).


thanks...

they were mislabeled and since the presence of Hypancistrus sp Lower xingu in planet catfish which resemble L333, these were named as Hypancistrus sp Lower xingu. the id is still questionable but they do resemble L333 closely

----------


## johannes

new additions to the family... :Grin: 





size around 3 inch..

----------


## johannes

this one is only 2.5 inch but marking got potential.. kinda webby unique  :Grin: , but tail may need some "operation"  :Opps: ...

----------


## yat6661

how do you breed those beauties? the requirements.

----------


## johannes

good water and food.. and reasonable sized tank.. of 2-3 ft.. :Smile:

----------


## yat6661

ok. gratz man

----------


## Champ-BKK

Nice fish  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

thanks,

any updates in bangkok on xingu hypans?? :Smile:

----------


## cory

Bro johannes,

Care to share on what is the maximum size lower xingu plecs will grow to & at what size it will breed. Could not find much infomation on the net. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## johannes

max is around 4-5 inches, 

for breeding i think 3.5 inch (for female) and 4 inch (for male)

johannes

----------


## yat6661

hey pro!

do you keep your plecos in blackwater? as in the one that bred?

----------


## johannes

not really... slight coloration due to driftwood, but in other breeding tank, the water is colourless.. also work for me..

----------


## SCOPE

Congrates again on your breeding!

----------


## johannes

one of the nicest F1

right side


left side
[/QUOTE]

----------


## apistomaster

My young F1 Hypancistrus sp L333 look like your Hypancistrus sp Lower Xingu at the same age. 
Wouldn't surprise me to see many species become consolidated into one when ever they are formally described. 
Color and marking variations aren't the best details to use for species identification.

In the USA we have black and white L333 and Brown and yellow L333 varieties of "L333." 
I raise the brown and yellow flavor.
Since they began spawning earlier this summer, I have accumulated about 100 fry. 
I have 3 males and 4 females set up in a USA 40 gal breeder tank, 36 X 18 X X 16 H inches. 
I will try to take some photos to share soon. 
I have to sneak up to their tank very softly if I want to see many fry. 
They come out to feed on pellet food but hide at the first detection of vibration or shadow. 
I wanted to show a friend what they looked like so I picked up a cave not containing one of the adults and about 35 fry came pouring out of it.

----------


## apistomaster

I took a look at the photos on page one of your fish and they are virtually identical to mine. 
Not the black and white type. 
My specimens are close to 4 inches and their spawn sizes are large. 
Quite different from the 15 or so I get from my L260's broods. 
I think they are growing a little faster than my L260 but none of my plecos, not even common Ancistrus cf cirrhosus fry grow as fast as my L134. 
L134 can reach about 1-1/2 inches total length in just 4 months.

----------


## johannes

> My young F1 Hypancistrus sp L333 look like your Hypancistrus sp Lower Xingu at the same age. Wouldn't surprise me to see many species become consolidated into one when ever they are formally described. 
> Color and marking variations aren't the best details to use for species identification.
> 
> In the USA we have black and white L333 and Brown and yellow L333 varieties of "L333." I raise the brown and yellow flavor.
> Since they began spawning earlier this summer, I have accumulated about 100 fry. I have 3 males and 4 females set up in a USA 40 gal breeder tank, 36 X 18 X X 16 H inches. 
> I will try to take some photos to share soon. I have to sneak up to their tank very softly if I want to see many fry. They come out to feed on pellet food but hide at the first detection of vibration or shadow. I wanted to show a friend what they looked like so I picked up a cave not containing one of the adults and about 35 fry came pouring out of it.


thanks for the input bro, we won't be surprised if they are. :Smile: 
however, some H. Lower xingu do have sharper caudal. these could be subspecies or variants (whatever you cal it)...

we'll just observe their development.

btw i have recently acquired another group of adults with unusually nice markings. (will take pic when i redecor their tank). will try to spawn them to see the fry outcome also. :Smile:

----------


## johannes

something to spice up the weekend... :Very Happy: 

L333 "Alenquer"

(pics of same fish)

----------


## apistomaster

Those are very sharp looking fish.
They have a more forked tail with a longer top portion than my dark brown and yellow type. They are quite a bit different.
I wouldn't know if they would be considered a L333 over here or not.
They seem to also have a bigger sail fin dorsal than mine,too.
All and you have a very distinctive and beautiful species.
I don't know about you, but I look forward to the day(if it ever comes) when the majority of our Brazilian Hypancistrus have been properly described and we can move beyond using the L-number system.

----------


## johannes

thank!
yes i do agree with you totally on the tail and dorsal differences, also i do hope they can be classified soon!

i hope to get these guys to breed soon so that i can observe the fry development pattern... :Smile:

----------


## johannes

about 5-6 mths old, aroud 4 cm
these aren't hypan sp lower xingu, labelled as L333 white alenquer, posted here as they dont really look like the usual L333 :Smile:

----------


## Champ-BKK

Nice fish  :Well done: 
May the stripes will be more wider?

----------


## apistomaster

Your specimen looks like any one of the hundreds of F1 L333 I am raising.
The parent fish are yellow an brown but all the young are black and white. The largest are 5 cm so far.

Here is an oddball among a group of wild L333 I receive a couple years ago.

On planetcatfish the experts thought it was a Hypancistrus sp "Rio Curuai".

----------


## johannes

the above fish's parents are black and white though, will see how it goes...
within the same batch there are some creamy ones among the white ones.
i have seen yellow based L333 fries and they are yellow striped even during fry stage.

----------


## jtan0916

Nice babe :Jump for joy:  Poison as thinking whether to start a pleco tank.hehe

----------


## dauntless

> last saturday my H. sp lower xingu trapped and on the monday, 23rd of march, eggs were spotted! And they hatched today!
> The surprise was the egg clutch, from what i observed the clutch seemed normal sized but turned out the egg count was around 59! 3 casualties so left with ard 56... amazing! and i thought the female was small ... hehe


 a job very nice done my friend

----------


## dolphex_tang

Congrats bro!!! Remember to update us...

----------


## johannes

welcome to AQ, 
whenever i observe any interesting fry, i will post.. :Smile:

----------


## dolphex_tang

Not only that... Remember to update me, when you are ready... yoU know what I mean. Haha...

----------


## johannes

been observing this particular fry to see how the pattern develops...





same fish, first picture is when it is around 4+ months, second picture is when it is around 6+ months...

----------


## apistomaster

I have a breeding group of 3 males and 4 females of an L333 variety but I don't know exactly determines which L333 are what. My adults are very dark brown networked patterned with the light portion being a tan to creamed coffee lighter patterns.
The young are basically black and white when they are frightened but more dark brown pattern with cream colored light patterns.
I always thought they were pretty typical L333 but there seems to be a few different but similar fish which are called L333. Here are some 6-8 month old fish 1-3/4 to 2-1/4 inches. To me they look a lot like your lower Xingu L333. They have large spawns pretty regularly I have them set up in a 40 gal breeder and it has been possible to breed and raise them in the one tank because I sell the largest juveniles first. If I hadn't been selling them they would have almost overflowed their tank by sheer weight of numbers. These fish were placed in a photo tank so they show their black and white fright colors instead of the cream and dark brown pattern they wear when they are not frightened.

----------


## johannes

Hi bro Larry, as i mentioned in my earlier post, in a batch there would be some with white lines and some creamy lines. the thickness of the line varies also. i was just documenting that particular one as i like it a lot haha...

from your picture, the fries seem a little elongate in their body form but i am saying based on what i see.. nice and interesting nevertheless... :Smile:

----------


## apistomaster

Hi Johanns,

My juvenile L333 do have a more slender build compared to the adult breeders which are pretty stocky. My L134 juveniles at the same size are more stocky than L333. I have several hundreds of F1 L333 and no two fish have the same pattern. They breed as fast as common Bushy Nose Plecos.
I actually like the way the juveniles look more than I do the adults but on the whole, L333 are a nice species of Hypancistrus to keep and breed.
They are pretty fast growing and really fast compared to my Hypancistrus L260.
It is amazing to sneak up on them after feeding some earth worm sticks because it is then that I see how many I actually have and I have a lot. You see fry just recently left their nesting cave to some up to 2-3/4 inches and every size in between swirling in a feeding frenzy.

I don't understand how they can keep breeding because the older fry are so thick that they crowd up inside with the breeders in the spawning caves but some how they still manage to continue raising new broods.

----------


## johannes

haha yah i agree, when you see them during feeding time, cool sight...
however, i don't mix the fry with the adults..put them in their own growout tank. :Smile: 

yah, the L260 only reaches 1.2-1.4 inch in around 6 months, very very slow and sensitive to water parameter.. :Sad:

----------


## RoyEight

How's your adults L260? Any trappings?  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

for this month not yet... :Grin:

----------


## johannes

transferring them to a bigger growout tank, can see the creamy and white fries from the same batch... :Smile:

----------


## RoyEight

wow, the 333 looks good  :Very Happy:  when passing some to me?  :Laughing:

----------


## wj tan

whahaha so nice, you aren't gonna keep all of them to yourself do you? =))

----------


## dolphex_tang

Bro Johannes, don't forget about me... That's very interesting L333 fries!

----------


## ah_ong

Swee la.....very very nice  :Smile: ....Look the black and white mix  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

I think it look close !!

to this:

----------


## johannes

photo by bro *desmondekker*...

update of my L333 Alenquer fries, about 9 months old

----------


## SCOPE

nice pattern. Good breeding.

----------


## barmby

Indeed, nice pattern. 9 months old they must be 3-incher already.head to tail

----------


## marle

Very nice L333! Poisonous, wallet thinning thread.

----------


## apistomaster

I find L333 to be prolific spawners. I have over 300 fry up to 3 inches/7cm and find they grow as fast as common Bushy Noses or faster. i have sold over 100 and still have this many but i am counting new fry and every size between.
Mine are the type which are a yellow and dark brown when mature. Here are a couple photos of 2-1/2 inch+ sized specimens. They look the same when they are young.

----------


## johannes

Hi bro apistomaster, the parents of the fries you posted are yellow and dark brown? that's probably why the offspring are in such colour, beautiful nevertheless, there are different variants of L333.
in my case, the parents are white and beige/creamy, and the offsprings are a mixture of white and creamy.
here are pictures of the parents:
female


male

----------


## johannes

update of my L333 (Alenquer White) F1,
age: 1 year and 7 months
sex: male
before that will do some recap on the development of its pattern...


4+ months old (3.5cm)


6+ months old (4.5cm)


1 yr old (6+cm)


1 yr 7mths old (9cm)

----------


## johannes

same fish, another angle


spotted belly :Very Happy: 


top view

----------


## johannes

now sibling picture
same age: 1yr 7 mths
sex: female
i will do some update as well to recap on the pattern


5-6 mths old (3.5cm)


1yr old (5+cm)


1yr 7mths (8cm)


top view look yellowish but when in water is beige

----------


## johannes

by the way, this is the L333, which i got from NKS. (8.5cm now, bought him at 3-4 cm. turns out to be a male, nice when inside the tank but when out of water looks a bit pale)

too bad belly not spotted...  :Sad:  hahhaa

----------


## barmby

I need to go back check my belly !

----------


## situkwokhan

nice!! how are they doing? i just 2 l333 how they grow up fine!!  :Very Happy:  changing my 2ft tank to a pleco tank really soon ^^

----------

